# favorite firearm drills/ games



## Runs With Fire (Sep 8, 2017)

I am trying to develop more proficiency with my guns. I hit the public range as often as I can.  I like to have a purpose to what I am doing, unlike some who blast away rapid fire at any random trash laying around.   Though I've  done it too. Some of my favorite shooting games are:
 to line up spent shot shells and fire left to right,
.22 baseball- Baseballs on the ground at ten yards.  First shooter to push it past the whatever yard line wins.  
beat the clock- Twelve clay pigeons arranged in a circle. twelve bullets.  Start at one o'clock and go in a clockwise pattern. When one breaks, go to the next.  
Also like to clay pigeons at 50 and 100 yards with pistols.  What do you like to do?  I have a pile of cardboard for cutting out torso targets. What are good ways of utilizing them for drills?


----------



## Buka (Sep 9, 2017)

If you can get your hands on some, you would like, and benefit, from _Shoot or Don't Shoot_ films. All you need is a screen that you can wreck, and a projector of some sort. Good training, fun stuff.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 9, 2017)

Cut out torsos and paint some. The painted ones cannot be shot. Check out various IPSC videos for examples.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 9, 2017)

Drawing and firing as fast as possible without using sights while moving at a target 15 yards away.

Mixing in reloads and malfunction clearing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 10, 2017)

Practice firing weak hand, using alternate trigger fingers, slippery weapon, etc. Gloves, mittens, any kind of impediment that forces you to deal with situations that could occur.

And what everyone else said.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 10, 2017)

Buka said:


> If you can get your hands on some, you would like, and benefit, from _Shoot or Don't Shoot_ films. All you need is a screen that you can wreck, and a projector of some sort. Good training, fun stuff.


A cheap sheet makes a reasonable screen for that sort of thing. A roll of masking tape can extend the shooting session if the sheet gets too holey (nothing helps if it gets holier-than-thou).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Drawing and firing as fast as possible without using sights while moving at a target 15 yards away.
> 
> Mixing in reloads and malfunction clearing.


I've occasionally loaded a snap-cap in a magazine, to have a guaranteed failure at some point in an exercise.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 10, 2017)

Strenuous exercise immediately prior. Get heart rate and respiration up, then shoot.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 10, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Strenuous exercise immediately prior. Get heart rate and respiration up, then shoot.


Strong proponent of this. ^^^^^

Soak your hands in ice water for a few minutes to create a degrading of fine motor skill and dexterity.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 11, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Strong proponent of this. ^^^^^
> 
> Soak your hands in ice water for a few minutes to create a degrading of fine motor skill and dexterity.


Or just wait till November and go without gloves. Nothing like trying to pull off a crack shot on a deer when your fingers are too cold to button your fly after peeing.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 11, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Strenuous exercise immediately prior. Get heart rate and respiration up, then shoot.


We've done a seneca run ending with a half mile sprint through the woods and a shoot to split an X of red yarn at fifty feet. Tell ya what, I have found that I won't place well in a .22 shoot if I have coffee before. That's also one of the reasons I quit smoking,  too hard to steady my pulse and completely relax.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 11, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Practice firing weak hand, using alternate trigger fingers, slippery weapon, etc. Gloves, mittens, any kind of impediment that forces you to deal with situations that could occur.
> 
> And what everyone else said.


nothing like trying to manipulate a small trigger through thick mittens.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 11, 2017)

Runs With Fire said:


> Or just wait till November and go without gloves. Nothing like trying to pull off a crack shot on a deer when your fingers are too cold to button your fly after peeing.


I guess that would depend on where you live or hunt. Our average winter temp is 65. Not hardly cold enough.


----------



## Buka (Sep 11, 2017)

My favorite drills are weapon retention, and it's reverse, disarming. Both are also a pain in the butt out in the cold, especially with the amount of clothes we sometimes find ourselves in.


----------

